# Fishing before IRMA



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Fishing before IRMA

Most of the time Florida is as close to paradise on earth as you could possibly get. Last week our paradise was interrupted by IRMA. Tuesday, 9/5/17, this powerful hurricane is taking aim at Florida. Let's get one more overnight fishing trip in before the storm hits. Unfortunately I was not on this trip. Thanks to FRUSGO 04 for providing trip pictures. 
One thing about living a lifetime in the Sunshine state, you are fortunate to meet some of the very best Captains in the business. In days of yesteryear Captain Bobby Buswell was simply the best of the best, a Captain's Captain:

Year after year I king and tarpon fished next to this Maser Captain. What an honor watching the best at work:

Let's get one more overnight adventure in before it's IRMA time. 
Captain Dylan Hubbard's partner, Captain SIG, is ready:

Tammy is all set:

First mate, Will, is eager to set sail:


Let's go:

Mr. Tim Fischer thinks so much of Florida Fisherman fishing that he is more than willing to drive the 1,000+ miles from Indiana to fish the Sunshine sate. 



It's always an honor welcoming ladies to the Florida:

Nice:


Once again the mangrove snapper are on fire, and they are big:

The boat is close to limiting out, 20 each:



Rich, Nice gag. Talking about the times of Captain Buswell, do you remember when all gags were called black grouper? When I was growing up I never heard of a gag:

Now there is a tripletail to remember:

Omar (L), and Milos, the best of the best:

Speaking of the very best...Captain Garett Hubbard:

Captain Garett's passion is fishing, but family comes first:

This young Captain is following in the footsteps of Captain Bobby Buswell, simply, 'the best of the best!' Captain Garett, in addition to being a Master Captain, has just been appointed galley supervisor. Remember the cookie we once had for dessert? Captain Garett, supervisor Garett, changed that immediately:

How good is Fishing before IRMA? well!

Next up, 10/6, a 44 hour snapper full moon marathon. The October full moon is 10/5/17 @ 2:41 P.M. We will be fishing all night Friday the night after the full of the moon; then, come Saturday, more snapper fishing plus grouper, kings, and tuna. Talk about a trip never to be forgotten? This is it!
With cooler weather approaching many of us start to think about hunting. 


so


Between fishing and hunting, it's going to be a busy time of year. This is our Florida; something to do 24/7 every day of the year. 
Be sure to follow our on the water, in the field, reports; better yet, join us!
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor sharing with you.


----------

